# Promise ultra100 problem

## anarchist

Kann mir mal jemand helfen, ich hab nun gentoo installiert, aber ich kriege keinen zugriff auf meine platten am udma100 controller (es ist der der sich auf dem asus a7v befindet) ich hab im kernel schon den raid support etc angestellt, fehtl mir noch etwas? oder was muss ich nun tun? in /dev/ befinden sich keine devices die nur annaehernd was mit dem controller zu tun haben.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß rat, sagt mir einfach mal die kernel optionenn die ihr dafuer angestellt habt.

----------

## Peter

Schau mal bei der Kernelkonfiguration nach den angebotenen IDE-Controlllern. Da muss so etwas wie Promise 20265 stehen, diesen solltest Du fest in den Kernel einkompilieren.

----------

## hakan

Hmm, ich habe hier einen ähnlichen Thread schon mal gesehen, wenn ich ihn nochmal finde, dann poste ich ihn hier,. Dort wurde eine komplette Anleitung gepostet.

----------

## hakan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4634

Das sollte dir eigentlich Helfen. (Ich selber habs aber net ausprobiert, da der Onboard Controller schon unter Windows mist gemacht hat, ausserdem ist das ja kein wirkliches RAID;-)

Ansonsten such mal nach RAID in diesem Forum, da gibts wirklich einige Diskussionen.

----------

## hakan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4634

Das sollte dir eigentlich Helfen. (Ich selber habs aber net ausprobiert, da der Onboard Controller schon unter Windows mist gemacht hat, ausserdem ist das ja kein wirkliches RAID;-)

Ansonsten such mal nach RAID in diesem Forum, da gibts wirklich einige Diskussionen.

----------

## zypher

Ich hab hier auch ein a7v (mann, bin ich froh, wenn dat ding wech is).

Also, der Promise wird sehr gut unterstützt.

Im kernel unter ide-controllers den Promise-chipsatz anwählen. Darauf tun sich zwei Unterpunkte auf, einer heisst "enable special udma-feature" oder ähnlich. Das jedenfalls aktivieren.

Beim booten solltest Du dann beim Auflisten der Platten den Vermerk "(UDMA 5)" oder "UDMA 100)" sehen können.

Bei mir läufts jeden falls so, habe zwei (samsung) udma100 Platten am Promise und DVD, bzw CDRW an den beiden ide-Kanälen - ohne Probs.

----------

## anarchist

ja danke ich hab das im kernel einfach mal uebersehen *lol* nun geht auch alles gut  :Smile: 

----------

## DanRok

Jo, sollte es auch. Hab selbst nen A7V und das funktioniert prima   :Smile: 

----------

